# Vegas anyone?



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Hello everyone!
I was just wondering who is all going to Vegas and what class you would be shooting in.
I for one can say I am extremely excited to see Sambow and have good times. Vegas is great! I love the city and the shoot!
See you there!
Katie


----------



## JMathewson (Aug 23, 2004)

im going and ill be shooting the unlimited flights for the hec of shooting all three days.

Jordan


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm going too, and I'll bee shooting in the youth freestyle limited recurve. I hope to have a good time, I've never been to Vegas myself. (the city and the shoot)


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I know katie I am soooo excited, almost a month away then we get to party lol, and we're not eachother's competition so it's even better. I'll be shooting compound flights for anybody who does'nt know.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Yay! Sambow I love you so much! Kisses!
See you in Vegas.


----------



## hoytusa11 (Jan 14, 2004)

*vegas*

the whole family's going

Josh= champ.F/S

Mike=BHFS flights

Kris=youth F/S


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Vegas is going to rock so much! All of my archery buddies, minus Melissa and Samantha P. are going to be there.


----------



## Ishoot4USA (Apr 15, 2004)

My brother and I will be there.:rock-on: :smokin: :beer: 

Aaron


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

*vegas*

I'll be there,

shooting compound unlimited championship.

hope to meet some of you down there.

Allan


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

vegas baby!!! 

i'm there...not shooting the indoor, just the 3d champs in am class...nothing a recurve can't handle! i'm more going for the entertainment than i am the shoot...the shoot is just PART OF THE ENTERTAINMENT! lol

see ya'll there!


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

I will absolutley be there I have been waiting for this since they announced the dates at the end of the shoot last year. Me and two friends have our own room so you know we will be having some fun and hitting up the strip everynight. I am shooting in youth freestyle unlimited was gonna go with flights but didn't want to spend the extra money.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2003)

*Xtecshooter1989*

At 16, shouldn't you be in Young Adult rather than Youth? Just curious if the age categories have been changed :


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

lol at ...


i'm curious as to how you're gonna "hit up the strip" :zip: :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

yea my fault with the class it is young adult(you'd think I'd remeber that after shooting in it for awhile) but as for the strip I guess you have to be there to understand. Many say that Vegas isn't fun untill your old enough to gamble or drink but just like anything else a group of friends can make anything a night to remember.


----------

